# Contacts from the Prepper Show



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

It really was a disapointing survival expo/show with too few vendors, but I have listed some companies that are worth checking out.

1. republicbroadcasting.org - Real News, real Talk, Real People

2. Best Prices Storable Foods - 903-356-6443 (9a-6p Central)
903-356-6233 [email protected] 
www.internet-grocer.net

3. White Harvest Seed Company - Toll Free (866) 424-3185 
whiteharvestseed.com

4. Pantry Paratus - (Grain mill, dehydrators, pressure canners and more
[email protected]

5. Ready Made Resources - 1-800-253-2113 - www.readymaderesources.com

6. AquaPail - Gravity Fed Water Treatment System - (830) 688-1952 
AquaPail.com

7. Sun Oven - 800-408-7919 - www.sunoven.com or [email protected]

8. GRANDMA'S COUNTRY FOOD'S - 801-748-0808 
grandmascountryfoods.com

9. Best Heirloom Seeds - 1-870-427-3039 - www.bestheirloomseeds.com

10. Survivalist Magazine - www.survivalist.com


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting these, oldvet. Did they have speakers too, or anything like that? Or was it just vendors? Did it get a pretty good turn-out? I would imagine it's hard to have real conversations with people because of the nature of the subject! Privacy issues.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, they had at least one speaker that we saw, but his talk was well under way when we got there so we just checked out the vendors. There were at least three to four hundred people there at all times (in the fairly short time we were there) with more comming in and out the whole time. There were a few vendors that really got my attention, the solar oven (Sun Oven) company and the two seed companies seemed to have good prices. The seed companies had pre-packaged deals that to me were a good buy for the price and amount. Over all the "expo" was disapointing to us because of the lack of dealers, useful products and the IMO over priced entry fee ($9.00). I am not a cheapskate by any means (frugal yes), but I do want to get the value that I pay for and I honestly felt ripped off.

Back in 1999 we attended a great Y2K expo in Dallas that was at least five times larger than this one and had more inventive and useful items for survivalists and preppers than you could imagine or ever use. I guess we were expecting something that would rival or be even better that expo and as I said we were sorely disapointed.

Like I said in another thread the "old boy" that was on the "Doomsday Preppers" show and since has had his guns confiscated (according to him) was there and if you think he looked "large" on TV, you should have seen him in person.
I truly don't mean this in a mean spirited way, but I can understand one reason for his health issues because he is grossly over weight and as we watched he had a very hard time just walking.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had a subscription to *Survivalist* since it started publishing a year ago .... getting better with every issue ..... well worth having a copy ......


----------

